# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال درمورد ثبت نام کنکور

## ei111

سلام 
وقتی پرینت گرفتم بالای شماره سریال بجای اسم و فامیل خودم مشخصات کسی بود که برام ثبت نام کرد مشکلی نداره؟
کدهای ثوابق تحصیلی امسالم نسبت به پارسال یک رقم بیش تر شده مگه بادی چند رقمی باشه؟
پارسال شماره سریال به محض ثبت نام برام پیامک شد ولی امسال نشد مشکلی نداره
ممنون

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام 
> وقتی پرینت گرفتم بالای شماره سریال بجای اسم و فامیل خودم مشخصات کسی بود که برام ثبت نام کرد مشکلی نداره؟
> کدهای ثوابق تحصیلی امسالم نسبت به پارسال یک رقم بیش تر شده مگه بادی چند رقمی باشه؟
> پارسال شماره سریال به محض ثبت نام برام پیامک شد ولی امسال نشد مشکلی نداره
> ممنون


 :Yahoo (35): بالای شماره سریال چی؟ کارت 18 تومنی یا سریال پیگیری؟!
امسال سازمان لطف کردن برای افرادی که میخواستن از طریق پیامک مطلع بشن 500 تومن هزینه در نظر گرفتن...اگه پرداخت نکردید مسئله ای نداره...

----------


## ei111

بالای مشخصات کارت خریداری شده
نگفتید کد ثوابق تحصیلی باید چند رقم باشه

----------


## Dr.ali

> بالای مشخصات کارت خریداری شده
> نگفتید کد ثوابق تحصیلی باید چند رقم باشه


فکر نمیکنم کارت خریداری شده اهمیتی داشته باشه، مهم مشخصات اون رسیدی است که بعد از ثبت نام به شما همراه شماره پرونده و سریال پیگیری ثبت نام داده، کد ملی رو هم حتماً چک کنید درست باشه!
والا آبجی امسال کسی نمیدونه تو سازمان رنجش و آموزش و پرورش چه خبره...برای بعضی ها کدها تغییر کرده برای بعضی ها نه... اگه کد ملی و نام و نام خانوادگی شما درست باشه بقیش درسته...

----------


## iamshakh

سلام پارسال یادمه باید یبار تو اسفند ماه اطلاعات ثبت نام شده رو،یکبار ویرایش و تایید میکردیم! امسال همچین چیزی بود؟؟ یکی از دوستام میگه بوده و نکرده و حالا دی،ه ثبت نامش باطله :Yahoo (21):

----------


## iamshakh

بچه ها لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## گل گندم

سلام. ببخشید یه سوال داشتم : من کنکور ثبتنام کردم او هدفم دانشگاه ازاد  هستش اما هیچ کارتی برای دانشگاه ازاد نبود. چطری میشه ازاد ثبتنام کرد؟؟  ایا ازمون مربوط به هردو دانشگاه دولتی وازاد میشه؟؟ یا جدا باید امتحان  بدیم؟

ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین.

----------


## گل گندم

لطفا جواب بدین... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> سلام. ببخشید یه سوال داشتم : من کنکور ثبتنام کردم او هدفم دانشگاه ازاد  هستش اما هیچ کارتی برای دانشگاه ازاد نبود. چطری میشه ازاد ثبتنام کرد؟؟  ایا ازمون مربوط به هردو دانشگاه دولتی وازاد میشه؟؟ یا جدا باید امتحان  بدیم؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین.


شما وقتی کنکور دادین و نتیجه اومد و نخاستی بری دولتی 
میری انتخاب رشته ازاد میکنی
موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام. ببخشید یه سوال داشتم : من کنکور ثبتنام کردم او هدفم دانشگاه ازاد  هستش اما هیچ کارتی برای دانشگاه ازاد نبود. چطری میشه ازاد ثبتنام کرد؟؟  ایا ازمون مربوط به هردو دانشگاه دولتی وازاد میشه؟؟ یا جدا باید امتحان  بدیم؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین.


باهم برگزار میشه خانم
انتخاب رشته هم ی چند روز بعد از سراسری هست با کدی که توی کارنامه تون هست

----------

